# Micro-skiffs, who has one? Do you love it? Towee, Gheenoe, etc. I live in MI can't find one locally.



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Got some guys on here crazy over those little boats. Come on guys ,help this cold weather soul out. Good luck stay warm


----------



## BGBrown311 (Feb 15, 2016)

I purchased a Towee at the beginning of August and think it's a great little boat. I use the boat on Long Island NY. I have used it for crossing big water on calm days and also during the winter duck hunting. It's a great little boat and Todd at Towee is easy to work with. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

I've got a Gheenoe LT25 center console raised rear deck, low front with a 20 Tohatsu. I may buy other boats in the future but will NEVER let this one go. I fish coastal South Carolina, small 500 acre lakes and big lakes such as Hartwell, Russel and Clarkes Hill without issues. You just cant be stupid or you better be tough with te waters you fish . Learned that lesson with a 15- 4 highsider that flipped in some nasty water.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Chasntuna, I've fished Hartwell, Russell, and Clark Hill. If you can handle a boat on Hartwell and Clark Hill in the summertime, you can handle a boat most anywhere. Between jetskis and houseboats, there's plenty of opportunity to take the plunge.


----------



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

Go Gheenoe ,I have a 16super and love it .


----------



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

look them up on line ,they can turn you on to good used ones .And tell you where to get them around you .


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know about Towee but if you go to the customgheenoe.com forums there are always people selling Gheenoes in the classifieds. Being from Michigan you may have to travel though.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Not many days you are taking a Towee/Gheenoe out on LSC.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

viprit said:


> Local I fish SMB on Lake St Clair. I 'd like to get something with a motor for trout and steelhead fishing on the Muskegon and Manistee so I ddont need a car spotter. Looking for something to do both, thinking a towee.


Get an aluminum one. The current on those rivers is a bit stiff for those skinny boats.

Keep an eye out for an aluminum drifter, that is a buddy of mine.


----------

